# Paint creek spinning rod



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

^ yeah...that


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> When you get older (if you ever fish anywhere else but paint) you will look back at this and laugh. I get it that it's really easy to catch little brown trout from the paint, but really why most people even fish it is because it's close to home. When you start fishing some other less pressured cold water streams you will see what we're talking about. I used to fish paint hard when I was younger til I got a car then stopped almost completely. I could fish paint all summer hoping to land a 20" brown when I could take a trip up north and catch multiple in a day.


That's why I fish it tho,,, it's a challenge and I like it


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

If you really like a challenge, those paint trout can b a blast with a fly rod...and more addicting than the prom queen.. Well maybe not that much...lol


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

jaytothekizzay said:


> If you really like a challenge, those paint trout can b a blast with a fly rod...and more addicting than the prom queen.. Well maybe not that much...lol


Lol!!!!! Wow


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Lol!!!!! Wow


If you like a challenge, fish the Clinton for steelhead. It's a good challenge.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Syndicate said:


> If you like a challenge, fish the Clinton for steelhead. It's a good challenge.


We all like different things


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> We all like different things


Just giving you an option


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Flyfish the clinton for steel...now thats a challange...hooking them is the easy part...landing one, different story. Its all fun though...dont mean to bust anyones balls...just seing you young kids are fishing with your spare time, and not flirting with my daughter makes me smile...lol


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Flyfish the clinton for steel...now thats a challange...hooking them is the easy part...landing one, different story. Its all fun though...dont mean to bust anyones balls...just seing you young kids are fishing with your spare time, and not flirting with my daughter makes me smile...lol


Flirting is ok, it's what happens after the flirting that makes dads not too happy lol.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats what i meant...lol...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Syndicate said:


> Flirting is ok, it's what happens after the flirting that makes dads not too happy lol.


I miss those days sometimes....college was better though. Lol


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> That's why I fish it tho,,, it's a challenge and I like it


I mean I guess. I think it's more challenging to land bigger fish, fish that get to sizes that don't exist in paint creek. If that's your way of trout fishing go fish somewhere that doesn't have trout, that will be a real challenge!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I mean I guess. I think it's more challenging to land bigger fish, fish that get to sizes that don't exist in paint creek. If that's your way of trout fishing go fish somewhere that doesn't have trout, that will be a real challenge!


I would bet a few get big, but it is more fun wheb you are confident you are on a stream that you KNOW big fish are there.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

With all that being said... There ARE some big, 20" class, browns in Paint. Ive never caught one myself, but did roll a monster a couple years ago, streamer fishing during high water. Ive landed multiple 16" fat bodied fish.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

There's big fish in there lol. 3 years ago a guy got a 25 inch 5 1/2 pounder has it mounted and everything


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> There's big fish in there lol. 3 years ago a guy got a 25 inch 5 1/2 pounder has it mounted and everything


Yah so did Sam this year lol!


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Syndicate said:


> Yah so did Sam this year lol!


Didn't ask about him nor do I care?


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Didn't ask about him nor do I care?


Don't gotta be a dick, just telling you Sam got one...geez.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Syndicate said:


> Don't gotta be a dick, just telling you Sam got one...geez.


Didn't ya know Tony's the only kid that's allowed to talk about fish sizes on the paint lol


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Didn't ya know Tony's the only kid that's allowed to talk about fish sizes on the paint lol


 He told me in person like 5 times lol he knew I knew


----------

